# Transmission Tailshaft Bushing



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, the seal is easy enough to get out but the bushing looks to be a bit harder. What is the best way to get this out. It appears to have a slot at the bottom of the opening (Once you get the seal out of the way) on the tailshaft and I thought I could get a screwdriver in there and start bending and prying.

Thought I better ask before I start tearing something up.

Thanks 

Jim


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Jim said:


> Well, the seal is easy enough to get out but the bushing looks to be a bit harder. What is the best way to get this out. It appears to have a slot at the bottom of the opening (Once you get the seal out of the way) on the tailshaft and I thought I could get a screwdriver in there and start bending and prying.
> 
> Thought I better ask before I start tearing something up.
> 
> ...


If the trans is still assembled, that's how I do it. The seam is interlocking like a puzzle so it takes some work to get it to pop loose. Be careful not to gouge the aluminum at the seal location or it's gonna leak bad....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a special tool you can get at NAPA. I think Kent Moore or OTC makes it. It works for a TH350 trans, too. (same bushing) makes the job a breeze, and you don't mess up the tranny!


----------

